# 2022 Kodiak Island deer hunt



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Made it to Kodiak.

Snow on the tops of the mountains, cold rain down here in the city.


Going duckhunting in the morning, but some assembly is required. lol


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

We are live


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

So far so good


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Awesome! Save a few. We leave in a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful! Enjoy the trip guys. We will be back next year.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A few pics


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you guys kill any deer?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

2
One b/c of over 100”
One tag filler fork horn
Mostly got weathered out
Ended up hiding behind a hurricane for a couple days.
I could have shot any number of small bucks or does.
Ended up bringing home 50lbs of fish and 50lbs venison, and 6 mounter ducks


----------

